# Clifford, the Big Red Dog



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

in case anyone in the New England area is looking for a lovely senior - 

Petfinder PetNotes



*Clifford the BRD*
*Dog*

 E-mailhttp://javascript<b></b>:void(windo...=100,screenx=200,screeny=100,scrollbars=no'))​

this pet
 Printer
Friendly​​

Magnify Photo ​ 
  ​ 

*Labs4rescue*
Killingworth, CT​ 
[email protected]​ 

Golden Retriever Size: Large​
Age: Senior​
Gender: Male​
ID: 20070570​*Notes:* Meet Clifford, the Big Red Dog !!! He is wonderful like most Goldens are. Clifford is a super duper boy. He is a snuggler and likes nothing better than a belly rub. Clifford is calm in the house and loves everyone he meets. Clifford is approximately 7 yrs old and about 70 pounds. He is house trained and crate trained and well all I can say about him is he is almost perfect. Wouldn't you like to have a dog like Clifford as your best friend??? 
​


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe...what a good looking boy. Hope he finds a great home!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

A seven year old Golden Retriever is a "Senior"??
I have one that is almost seven!
I had one that lasted past 15 years old.
She must have been ANCIENT!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing. He's only middle aged!! (Like me!!) He's beautiful. Wish I were closer.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I love*

the red Goldens and found an 11 month old male last summer at Goldstock. I wanted him so badly but he was going to a home in Massachusetts. He got along so well with my two Goldens.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

My first Golden, Sandy, was a red one.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I used to think they were Irish Setters.*

I wasn't looking to have a third dog, but we fell in love with him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jud said:


> I wasn't looking to have a third dog, but we fell in love with him.


Did you adopt him Judi?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

He is gorgeous and I am so glad to see he was adopted. That is great news. What a handsome boy. I didnt know seven was considered a senior either. That is only forty nine in dog years. I must be over the hill. LOL!!!!!:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Jud said:


> A seven year old Golden Retriever is a "Senior"??


petfinder has 4 classes of age. labs4rescue lists dogs over 7 in the senior category. unfortunately, lots of folks think that way.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I noticed last night that "Clifford the Big Red dog" has been adopted.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

After I hit 7 years of marriage I felt really old so maybe there is something to that. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh he's gorgeous!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I just sent them email about Clifford, Im glad he was adopted. Maybe if he comes back they will give me a call.....Woody would love another brother or sister and so would I.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

you should also check out 

Emma - Petfinder PetNotes

or Hunny - Petfinder PetNotes


----------

